

Hacker News Commenters Unsure of How to Interact With Real Live Human Ladies - wikiburner
http://betabeat.com/2013/05/to-hug-or-not-to-hug-hacker-news-commenters-unsure-of-how-to-interact-with-real-live-human-ladies/

======
pbhjpbhj
This reads as perfectly crafted flamebait.

~~~
wikiburner
Oh, it's ridiculous. Still, I though HNers who saw the other post would want
to see it.

